# How fast do AC's Grow?



## rjg1992 (Sep 23, 2013)

i CAN'T wait till these lil buggers are all grown up! How long does it usually take??


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

What do you mean by AC?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm assuming African Cichlids but could be wrong.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Dee, me too, but since there are many types of African Cichlids, maybe it would be best for the OP to tell us what kind of tank and stocking he is wondering about.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Guys maybe yellow tail acies, the African cichlid huh hu


----------



## rjg1992 (Sep 23, 2013)

AC'S african cichlids........ i have a rusty, some mbuma's and some peacocks but not sure what kind. i have 20 fish in a 55 gal tank.


----------



## rjg1992 (Sep 23, 2013)

And i have 2 moori's


----------



## Graffiti (Aug 17, 2013)

Depends on how much and what your feeding them. That's a lot of fish for that tank with moori and peacocks in there.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Water changes play the biggest part on growth in my experience.


----------



## rjg1992 (Sep 23, 2013)

sounds right.


----------

